# Correctional Officer Tracy Hardin



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Correctional Officer*

*Tracy Hardin*

Nevada Department of Corrections, Nevada

End of Watch: Friday, January 20, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 12/23/2011
*Weapon:* Person
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:



Correctional Officer Tracy Hardin died as the result of an injury suffered while struggling with an inmate at the High Desert State Prison.

Officer Hardin was speaking to the inmate about disciplinary issues when the inmate assaulted him. During the ensuing struggle Officer Hardin injured his ankle.

On January 20th, 2012, Officer Hardin was leaving the prison following his shift when he suddenly pulled into a pulloff outside of the employee parking lot. Seeing this, other officers immediately went to check on him and discovered he wasn't breathing. They immediately initiated CPR but were unable to revive him.

It was determined that a blood clot broke free from the injured ankle and caused him to suffer a fatal heart attack.

Officer Hardin had served with the Nevada Department of Corrections for five years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Warden Dwight Neven, High Desert State Prison
Nevada Department of Corrections
5500 Snyder Avenue
PO Box 7011
Carson City, NV 89701

Phone: (775) 887-3285

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21113-correctional-officer-tracy-hardin#ixzz1l5Wedj8D​


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

RIP CO Tracy Hardin


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP CO Hardin


----------



## DYSguy (Sep 10, 2007)

RIP CO Hardin


----------



## cecd1 (May 22, 2008)

RIP CO Hardin


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP CO Hardin


----------

